

Cliff Bleszinski's Game Developer Flashcards - braunbaer
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/175586/cliff_bleszinskis_game_developer_.php

======
pakitan
That url doesn't work for me. Here is the google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:dd1yD0u...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:dd1yD0uTtvAJ:www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/175586/cliff_bleszinskis_game_developer_.php+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk)

~~~
pronoiac
The print version works for me, and it has all three pages:
[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/175586/cliff_bleszinsk...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/175586/cliff_bleszinskis_game_developer_.php?print=1)

------
nutjob123
I found some of the titles very relatable.

